# Please try the new Rubik's puzzle app we just launch and help us improve it!



## ho4ngt (Jul 14, 2016)

We couldn't find a good Rubik's puzzle app that is technically competitive but fun to play at the same time, so we've spent almost 6 months on making this app, we named it SpeedCubers. We're adding more exotic cubes in future releases. Please give it a try and tell us how you think, or where we should change to make the app better. If you like the app, please give us good rating and review on the App Store/Google Play as well. Thank you for your help, and enjoy cubing!

Here are the links to download SpeedCubers on the App Store and Google Play:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1127743804

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cliqurs.speedcubers


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 15, 2016)

Very nice. Didn't find any issues about this app. I would rate 5/5. Good job on this.


----------



## Abo (Jul 15, 2016)

Better than the old Rubik's cube app that I had on my phone, did a solve, and much of my time was spent trying to rotate the cube around, because that system was a little too free in my opinion. Otherwise, very nice app and stuff


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 15, 2016)

The pyramorphix doesn't move like the normal one does, but it definitely seems better than the Rubik's app


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jul 15, 2016)

I like that it counts your moves, but I hate the double tap to rotate feature, I also find it awkward to control, I would prefer if the slice you're moving dragged with your finger instead of moving automatically because it causes a lot of unwanted moves.


----------

